# My 'Naked' Ladies



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Got a new trio of hairless ladies before Xmas (early present to me from me as it were !)
Here they are my 3 newbies...










ELF - the most hairless lady here !










Tinsel + Cracker (Cracker had litter on Christmas night - hence Cracker - prize inside...LOL)










Finally Elf and my Fuzzy-Hairless banded girl Precious










Pretty pretty pretty


----------



## candiceboggs (Dec 31, 2009)

Awwww, so cute! I have to admit I prefer the furry (and long-haired or angora variety - opposite extreme!) but they still are so adorable. Very sweet faces - I love the pic with the two tails intertwined - precious! :lol:


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

They are very cute, I love the names


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

The fuzzy looking one with more hair looks like a sheepy/fuzzy which i breed


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Believe maybe the more fuzzy one picked up 'longhair' as well as 'hairless' :roll:


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

Love the pics though


----------

